# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Côn Minh - Thạch Lâm - A Lư Cổ động 7 ngày 6 đêm

## tourdulichtrongoi

A lư Cổ động – Côn Minh – Thạch lâm
                                         Thời gian: 07 ngày 06 đêm , tàu hỏa khoang 6
                                                            Khởi hành : 16, 23/9

Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Lào cai 
19h30: Hdv Videtour đón đoàn tại ga Trần quý cáp . 20h30 đoàn đáp chuyến tàu khoang 6 giường nằm , điều hòa Sp7  đi Lào cai. Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

Ngày 02: Lào cai – Alu Cổ động ( ăn sáng , trưa , tối)
7h00: tới Lào cai , đoàn ăn sáng tại Lào cai . Đoàn làm thủ tục xuất cảnh sang Trung Quốc . Xe ô tô đón đoàn tại Hà Khẩu đi Lô Tây – Nơi có hang động A lư nổi tiếng của Trung Hoa. Trên đường tới Lô Tây đoàn ngắm cảnh rừng núi Vân Nam tươi đẹp .Tới Lô Tây , đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn , nghỉ ngơi ăn tối , tự do tham quan thành Lô Tây về đêm . Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Cao Phong 2* hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 03: A lư cổ động – Côn Minh ( ăn sáng , trưa , tối)
7h30: Sau bữa sáng đoàn tham quan Alư Cổ Động với các hang động tự nhiên tuyệt đẹp , đi 400 m thuyền trên dòng suối chảy ngầm trong lòng hang cổ Alu , đi cáp treo tham quan động . Đoàn tiếp tục khởi hành đi Côn Minh , Đoàn ghép tham quan Chùa Đồng Kim Điện – thăm tháp chuông lớn. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Tân Kim Hoa tại Côn Minh 2* hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 04: Côn Minh ( ăn sáng , trưa , tối)
7h30 Sau bữa sang , đoàn tham quan Tây Sơn Long Môn với Tam Thanh Các , Chùa Hoa Đình. Chiều tham quan Trà Viên , Xưởng sản xuất đồ trang sức bằng ngọc . Nghỉ đêm tại Côn Minh. 

Ngày 05: Côn Minh – Thạch Lâm ( ăn sáng , trưa , tối)
7h30 , Sau bữa sang , đoàn tham quan chợ hoa Thượng Nghĩa hoặc Gia Minh – nơi có đủ các loại hoa của thành phố bốn mùa xuân , thưởng thức ca nhạc dân tộc tại Vân Nam bảy sắc. Quý khách khởi hành tham quan Rừng Núi Đá Thạch Lâm , đây là tuyệt tác của tạo hóa với phong cảnh của rừng núi đá tuyệt mỹ được mệnh danh là Thiên hạ đệ nhất kỳ quan . Chiều về khách sạn Long Đình 3 sao , nghỉ ngơi hoặc tương đương.

Ngày 06: Thạch Lâm – Hà khẩu – Lào cai ( ăn sáng , trưa , tối)
8h00: quý khách trả phòng khách sạn khởi hành về Hà Khẩu. 16h00 tới Hà Khẩu . Đoàn nhập cảnh về Việt Nam. 18h00 ăn tối tại Lào Cai . 20h30 Đoàn đáp chuyến tàu Sp7 về Hà Nội . Nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

Ngày 07: Hà Nội
4h00 Đoàn tới ga Trần Quý Cáp. HDV chia tay quý khách ,kết thúc hành trình.

Giá trọn gói cho 01 khách: 299 usd/01 khách

( Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn)


Dịch vụ bao gồm:
-	Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh ( 5 ảnh 4 x6 nền trắng , CMT foto ) . Có thể thay thế bằng mặt hộ chiếu nếu không có CMT foto.
-	Tàu nằm mềm khứ hồi điều hòa khoang 6 giường SP6 , SP7,8…
-	Khách sạn 2,3* trung tâm ( 2 người/01 phòng) nếu lẻ đoàn lẻ phòng , ghép phòng 3 giường.
-	Ăn theo chương trình với mỗi ngày một nhà hang ( đồ ăn hợp khẩu vị)
-	Vận chuyển bằng xe máy lạnh hiện đại
-	Phí tham quan thắng cảnh ( vào cửa một lần)
-	Hướng dẫn viên Tiếng Việt nhiệt tình kinh nghiệm.
-	Bảo hiểm du lịch suốt tuyến của hãng AIG
Dịch vụ không bao gồm:
Chi phí cá nhân , ngủ phòng đơn , hành lý quá cước , tiền tip cho HDV và lái xe 2$/01 người/01 ngày.
Lưu ý:
-	Đối với trẻ em từ 2 tuổi – 11 tuổi thu 75% giá người lớn ( ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ trên tàu và trong khách sạn ) , cao dưới 120 cm.
-	Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên muốn mua vé tàu bằng người lớn , nộp them 30$/ 02 chặng.
-	Nếu trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên giá tour tính bằng giá người lớn.
-	Nếu Quý khách đi tầu khoang 4 phat sinh thêm: 35$/pax
-	Khi đi Quý khách mang theo CMT gốc hoặc hộ chiếu gốc, giấy khai sinh công chứng (đối với trẻ em) để tiện cho việc làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh.
-	Nếu Quý khách đi bằng hộ chiếu sử dụng visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc đối với quốc tịch Việt Nam cộng thêm 45USD/pax
-	Nếu Quý khách đi bằng hộ chiếu sử dụng visa nhập cảnh Trung Quốc đối với quốc tịch Nước ngoài cộng thêm 55USD/pax. Riêng Quốc tịch Mỹ cộng thêm 170USD/pax. Các quốc tịch Philippin, Pháp, Ấn độ và các nước Hồi Giáo khác...  quý khách tự xin visa vào Trung Quốc, Sứ quán Trung Quốc không xét duyệt visa cho các công ty du lịch....


Mọi chi tiết quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
       Công ty đầu tư thương mại và phát triển du lịch Việt Nam - VIDETOUR
       Địa chỉ: TT công chứng – Tổ 3 – Văn Phú – Hà Đông – Hà Nội
       Điện thoại: 04 668 46 146 / Fax: 04. 33 550 563.
       Hotline: 01689 556 535 Ms Duyen
       Website: Du lịch trọn gói | Tour tron goi | Du lịch nước ngo 
       Email: sale@dulichtrongoi.vn 
       Yahoo: tourdulichtrongoi

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------

